# Trivia 6/4



## luckytrim (Jun 4, 2018)

trivia 6/4
DID YOU KNOW...
The Amazon Rain Forest is ten times the size of  Texas.


1. DEFINITION: (Noun - Three Words)
The amount of energy required to raise the temperature of 1  pound of water 1
degree Fahrenheit at sea level.
2. Tom Joad was the protagonist in which classic  novel?
3. Which two musicians joined the 'American Idol' judging  panel for the
tenth series in 2011?
4. The B-29 that dropped the bomb on Hiroshima was the "Enola  Gay". What was
the name of the plane that dropped "Fat Man" on  Nagasaki?
Hint; It was named for Captain Frederick Bock...)
5. Which amendment to the US Constitution protects the right  to a fair and
speedy public trial by jury?
6. "Zero Dark Thirty" is a movie that focuses on what  real-life black op?
7. Hot Fun in the Summertime" was a hit in 1969 for what Rock  Group ?
8. Who was the first actress to win the Razzie for Worst  Actress and the 
Oscar for Best Actress in the same year?
  a. - Drew Barrymore
  b. - Julia Roberts
  c. - Sandra Bullock
  d. - Kate Winslet

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Placing an aspirin on or next to an aching tooth is  recommended as a
temporary block to the pain.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. British Thermal Unit (Acceptable ; BTU )
2. "The Grapes of Wrath"
3.  Steven Tyler and Jennifer Lopez
4. Bockscar (Sometimes called "Bock's Car")
5. the Sixth
6. The mission to kill Osama Bin Laden
7. Sly and the Family Stone
8. - c

CRAP !!
Do not place aspirin, ibuprofen or a similar product on the  aching tooth or
the gum tissues, or allow them to dissolve in the mouth. The  result of such
an action could cause a serious acid burn.


----------

